# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  #22870 Tasos-node-moschato

## tasaras123

Παιδια θελω βοηθεια σε αγορα ξοπλισμου να στησω εναν κομβο ...

Δεν εχω καμια ιδεα για τιποτα...

Ψηνεται καποιος που εχει ελευθερο χρονο να κερασω ενα καφε να με βοηθησει με συνδεσμολογια κλπ ?
Επισης, παιζει να τα καταφερω απο τον 2ο οροφο που ειναι το σπιτι μου (εχω μεγαλο ελευθερο οτπικο πεδιο) ή θα πρεπει να στησω εξοπλισμό στην ταρατσα ?
Στην 2η περιπτωση θα βαλω και ηλικακο πανελ να μην ασχολουμε με ρευμα ....

Επισης, υπαρχει περιπτωση να βρω μεταχειρισμενο εξοπλισμο πουθενα ?

----------


## Convict

Δεύτερο Όροφο δεν .... κανείς ποτέ. μόνο ταρατσάτο και UTP μέχρι το switch σου.

Ανέβασε πανοραμική ταράτσας στη Wind για να έχουμε και εμείς η ματάκιδες μια ιδέα του τι βλέπεις....Επίσης συμπλήρωσε σωστα το ύψος του κτηρίου μέχρι ~ το σημείο που υπολογίζεις να τοποθετήσεις τον RF εξοπλισμό.

Μπορείς κάλλιστα να τροφοδοτήσεις τις συσκευές σου μέσω POE. Με την προϋπόθεση βέβαια να υποστιρίζει το πρότυπο IEEE 802.3xx

Καλώς όρισες στην "παρέα" μας .

----------


## tasaras123

Πως φτιαχνω μια 'πανοραμικη ταρατσας' στο wind ? 
Υψος κτηριου θα ανεβω καποια στιγμη να το μετρησω να γραψω το σωστο ....

----------


## tasaras123

Πως μπορω να βρω καποιο μελος να πιουμε ενα καφε να με βοηθησει με στησιμο/αγορα εξοπλισμου κλπ ?

----------


## trendy

Πανοραμική μπορείς να βγάλεις με το κινητό, αλλιώς υπάρχουν προγράμματα που ενώνουν διαφορετικές φωτογραφίες και βγάζουν μία πανοραμική. Αλλά μη σε απασχολεί τόσο αυτό, μπορείς απλώς να βάλεις διαφορετικές φωτογραφίες από την ταράτσα σου προς τα 4 σημεία του ορίζοντα. Για συναντήσεις κοίτα την ενότητα των συναντήσεων https://www.awmn/forumdisplay.php?f=28 ή αφού βάλεις το στίγμα σου στο wind δες ποιος είναι κοντά σου και επικοινώνησε μαζί του για να συζητήσετε τις δυνατότητες.

----------


## tasaras123

Μολις ανεβασα πανοραμικη για τον καμβο 22870

----------


## Convict

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι απο το ταρατσάκι του κλιμακοστασίου θα έχεις απείρως καλύτερη οπτική. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να εγκαταστήσεις το κεραιοσύστημα σου στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο.

----------

